

Ask HN: Y Combinator Application Results Day is here finally  - infosec_hacker

Ycombinator Application Results Day is here finally! Anyone receive any accepts / rejects yet? I am still waiting for the result. Please post if you had applied and have received anything!
======
Yana_Convelife
We have still not heard back, but I think I read in a YC alumnus blog that the
emails are sent out in the afternoon/night. Don't recall if it's just when
they got theirs or if it's like that for everyone. It may be something to keep
in mind for those that are anxious to hear back...

Best of luck to all!

------
rrhoover
Still waiting. They received about 2,000 applications and typically call in 80
to interview from what I've heard.

~~~
unignorant
Interesting... Where did you find that number? While more than last year, it's
not quite as many as I would have expected, given the new 150k incentive.

~~~
rrhoover
That's the rough estimate that Harjeet quoted. Certainly could be more or
less.

------
devan
I don't think i've ever been this excited/scared. Getting this means I can
justify ditching uni.

------
Phantom
All the best to everyone! and specially to my best friend infosec_hacker!

------
josselind
Do you know how many companies applied ?

------
dpakrk
still waiting for results ..

------
josselind
still waiting too :(

